# Photo booth prank... v. funny!



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

http://www.spikedhumor.com/articles/492 ... ank_2.html


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

:lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------

